# Egg beaters



## Renard (18 Aug 2008)

.


----------



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

They're crap, apparently. Every eggbeater owner that I know of says the bearings went after about six months of frequent use. Quite a few online reviews mention this too. Which is a shame because I really like the look of them.

Time ATAC pedals might be a better option instead.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Aug 2008)

Everyone seems to go through a phase of trying them over the past several years.

But only once.

I think they were neither well enough made or offered any advantages that couldn't be got with other makes (especially Time) for less money and that lasted longer.


----------



## Globalti (18 Aug 2008)

For MTBing you can't beat SPDs. But they're not brilliant for road riding.


----------



## Baggy (18 Aug 2008)

Chuffy has non-candy Eggbeaters and gets on with them really well. Don't think he's had any problems with them, and they have loads of float so are good for your knees.

if I didn't use ATACs I'd give them a try.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Aug 2008)

I have eggbeaters on all of my mtbs, they are the best pedal for riding in the UK because they shed the mud better than SPDs and you can get into them from 4 sides rather than 2.

The problems with the bearings going only occurred in the initial model. Since then they have changed the design, and the way in which you grease them, and they last a lot lot longer. In fact I've yet to change the bearings on any of my most recent pairs - recent being 3+ years old. To me they out-perform SPDs by a country mile and I wouldn't mtb on any other pedal.


----------



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

That's good to know. Maybe I will try them when my Time pedals break.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Aug 2008)

I'd add that I just had the plain eggbeaters, not the candy or the platform version, or any other faff that they make.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Aug 2008)

Kirstie said:


> I have eggbeaters on all of my mtbs, they are the best pedal for riding in the UK because they shed the mud better than SPDs and you can get into them from 4 sides rather than 2.



I had a lot of trouble getting used to mine when I first started using them - one in particular just seemed _very_ difficult to clip into. But it was probably my fault, since then they have been fine ever since (mind, you I haven't used them very much...).


----------



## User482 (18 Aug 2008)

The latest versions of SPDs are much better than the old ones at shedding mud - I've never had a problem with them. As for longevity - I still have a set of (working) SPDs that I bought in 1993!


----------



## Chuffy (18 Aug 2008)

Baggy said:


> Chuffy has non-candy Eggbeaters and gets on with them really well. Don't think he's had any problems with them, and they have loads of float so are good for your knees.
> 
> if I didn't use ATACs I'd give them a try.


Er, apart from the bearings going.....
Mind you, they are the (very) cheap Smarty model and I was too slow to figure out how to get into them to service the bearings. If I get off my arse and actually service them they might well be perfectly ok. 
They still ride perfectly well (despite having loads of play) so I'm not too bothered. Very nice pedal to use though.


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Aug 2008)

I been using Eggbeaters since 2002 and they really are very good. Bearing life is fine too, but you need to flush them through with grease every now and then. great pedals.


----------



## papercorn2000 (12 Sep 2008)

+1 Use them on my MTB and on my cross bike.


----------



## maurice (12 Sep 2008)

I'm half tempted by eggbeaters after the mud clogging problems I had with spds at an endurance race on the weekend. Having to stop and clear the pedal/shoe isn't good.

What puts me off is how I'd need to change both bikes pedals over, and that every crank bros product I've bought has been crap.


----------



## Fiona N (14 Sep 2008)

MessenJah said:


> They're crap, apparently. Every eggbeater owner that I know of says the bearings went after about six months of frequent use. Quite a few online reviews mention this too. Which is a shame because I really like the look of them.
> 
> Time ATAC pedals might be a better option instead.



My first pair of Candy's bearings went within a month (ca. 1000km of wear) but there was absolutely no problem from the distributors getting a replacement pair of pedals. Moreover this replacement pair went on the mtb for a trip through the remote mountains of northern India for 3 weeks - so I wasn't expecting any more problems. 
Since then I've also put Candies on the Windcheetah and Quattros (road version with larger platforms) on the Speedmachine. I've had no further problems and they've been excellent, comfortable pedals needing minimal servicing. Total mileage now exceeds 50,000km so I reckon they're doing their job.

My understanding is there was a quality control issue with some of the sealed bearing units used until about 3 years ago. Once this lot worked thier way through the system, the problems have vastly reduced. And, anyway, Crank Brothers and their distributors honoured the 1 year guarantees without quibbles IME.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> Thinking of fitting Candy eggbeater pedals. Any experiences good or bad that you'd like to share?
> 
> Thanking you in advance.



my opinion based on experience of having tried them, is that they're an absolute pile of shite. Fine once you're in, but they're far too difficult to clip into, and far to easy to slip off the pedal if you don't clip in first time. As are time atacs, although not quite as bad as eggbeaters. Shimano pedals feel like they actually WANT you to clip into them, mine feel like they're just drawing your foot towards the clip in zone so much so that they're a joy to use.
Personally I recommend M647 (DX) ones, they're of a mud shedding design (unlike say M424)


----------

